# the tap is dripping



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder what verb you use in that sentence in your language. Thanks. 

*Hungarian: Csöpög a csap. [is dripping the tap]*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Η βρύση στάζει»
i 'vrisi 'stazi
The tap is dripping/drips
Verb «στάζω» ('stazo), from the ancient «στάζω» ('stazō), lit. "to fall in drops, drip"


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Kaplje slavina.=drips/is dripping tap


----------



## Hakro

In *Finnish* it's very common to say _hana tippuu_ that actually means "the tap is falling", instead of _vesi tippuu hanasta_ ("water is falling from the tap"). 

The correct phrase is _hana vuotaa_ (the tap is leaking).


----------



## enoo

in *French*: 
Le robinet goutte. (The tap is dripping.)
Le robinet fuit. (The tap is leaking.)


----------



## sakvaka

Hakro said:


> In *Finnish* it's very common to say _hana tippuu_ that actually means "the tap is falling", instead of _vesi tippuu hanasta_ ("water is falling from the tap").
> 
> The correct phrase is _hana vuotaa_ (the tap is leaking).


 
How about _hana tiputtaa/tiputtelee_, if we play around with derivatives?  But I agree, _hana vuotaa_ is the most natural.


----------



## Encolpius

Of course *English *also say: *The tap is leaking. *


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> Of course *English *also say: *The tap is leaking. *


...which in Greek is translated as either «η βρύση έχει διαρροή» (i 'vrisi 'eçi ðiaro'i)-->"the tap has leakage"
or
«η βρύση τρέχει» (i 'vrisi 'treçi)-->"the tap is running/runs [water is omitted]"

[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## ElenaofTroy

En Español usado en México: 

La llave del agua _tiene_ una fuga. (The tap _has_a leak.)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Кранът капе. (Kr*a*nat k*a*pe). Literal tranaslation and word order - the same as in English, the differences are that like many languages Bulgarian has only one present tense combining having both "current" and "habitual" meaning and the definite article -ът is postpositioned.


----------



## Favara

*Catalan:
*_L'aixeta goteja_ (W.Cat.: /lai'ʃeta go'tedʒa/). "The tap drips".


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: A torneira está a pingar/está pingando.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

kape kohoutek


----------



## Kraus

Italian:

Il rubinetto perde.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *de kraan drupt/ druppelt* (which is the iterative [...] version).


----------



## merquiades

ElenaofTroy said:


> En Español usado en México:
> 
> La llave del agua _tiene_ una fuga. (The tap _has_a leak.)




Gotea el grifo        

otra posibilidad-another possibility


----------



## ThomasK

Referring to the Spanish/... translation I am starting to wonder in how many cases the translation implies/ suggests it is a problem... In Dutch it is only indirect: it only seems to describe the dripping.


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> Referring to the Spanish/... translation I am starting to wonder in how many cases the translation implies/ suggests it is a problem... In Dutch it is only indirect: it only seems to describe the dripping.



Gotear is visual...  it literally means little drops of water are coming out.   Same as goutter in French by the way.  
Dripping obviously states a problem.


----------



## ThomasK

Are you quite sure? I mean: _fuga_ seems quite obvious indeed, but dripping as such can just be descriptive, can't it?


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> Are you quite sure? I mean: _fuga_ seems quite obvious indeed, but dripping as such can just be descriptive, can't it?



Ok, I wasn't thinking of fuga, literally an escape.  Dripping is descriptive, but i can't think of a situation where it could be anything but a problem. 
The faucet drips
The nose drips
The roof drips


----------



## ThomasK

OK, I see. But is a dripping roof a real problem, a cause for worry? It may be, but not necessarily, I think. But I do understand your point. 

I admit I am very interested in those connotations. In Dutch for example I suspect _druppen_ has that connotation whereas _druppelen_ does not...


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> OK, I see. But is a dripping roof a real problem, a cause for worry? It may be, but not necessarily, I think. But I do understand your point.
> 
> I admit I am very interested in those connotations. In Dutch for example I suspect _druppen_ has that connotation whereas _druppelen_ does not...



Funny, your druppen-druppelen (I'm not sure of the difference, maybe you explained it already before and I haven't read it) somehow reminds me of DROP in English which I connect exactly to gotear, goutter in all of their descriptive senses, meanings.  But we can't say the tap drops water, only drip.


----------



## ThomasK

This was what I suggested as an explanations in Dutch: 



> Dutch: *de kraan drupt/ druppelt* (which is the iterative [...] version).


 
But 'drop' is to '(make/ let) fall', isn't it? (Awkward explanation, I know). _(But mind you, I must be going back to bed, hoping to get some more sleep again... Sorry !)_


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> This was what I suggested as an explanations in Dutch:
> 
> 
> 
> But 'drop' is to '(make/ let) fall', isn't it? (Awkward explanation, I know). _(But mind you, I must be going back to bed, hoping to get some more sleep again... Sorry !)_



You're right, it does mean to make fall, but not in all expressions, like with water.  The water dropped from the cloud.  But maybe I'm going off-topic.  I should probably drop into my bed too.


----------



## catlady60

Encolpius said:


> Of course *English *also say: *The tap is leaking. *


Also, at least in AE: *The faucet is dripping; a dripping faucet.*


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting: leaking is judgemental as well, or negative at least.


----------



## merquiades

I'm not sure if Catlady would agree with me, but I think when you say "the faucet is leaking" it's means the water is coming out more quickly than "the faucet is dripping".

Now I think "leaking" I'd associate more with "fuga, fuite" and "dripping" with "gotear, goutter".


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:1.) May tagas sa tubigan    2.)Tumatagas ang tubig.


----------



## inter1908

Polish: Kran przecieka. (The tap is dripping)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: 蛇口から水が垂れている。 *From the tap* *the water* is dripping(trickling).

Faucet is dripping(*蛇口が垂れている??) doesn't make sense in Japanese.


----------



## ger4

German:
_der Hahn tropft _
lit. the tap drips = is dripping
(idiomatic everyday life expression) 

_aus dem Hahn tropft Wasser_ 
lit. out of the tap drips = is dripping water
(more 'technical', used less frequently)

The verb _tropfen_ ('to drip, to trickle' or in this context 'to leak') is identical with the noun _Tropfen_ ('drop').


----------



## Messquito

水龍頭正在滴水 (The faucet is dripping water)


----------



## Sheikh_14

Urdu- TuuTii Tapak rahii hai... (The tap is dripping)
Nalkaa Tapak rahaa hai (same as above)


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Sardinian

Su rubinettu est isguttende - The tap is dripping


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

Капе славината - lit. drips tap-the


----------



## DaylightDelight

810senior said:


> Faucet is dripping(*蛇口が垂れている??) doesn't make sense in Japanese.


Colloquially we might say 蛇口が漏れている (The tap is leaking), though it doesn't make strict sense.


----------

